

Fastly CDN outage was causing major sites to be inaccessible from Australia - siquick
https://status.fastly.com/incidents/pv9wjdx0scvp
Error 503 Service Unavailable
Service Unavailable<p>Guru Mediation:
Details: cache-syd10133-SYD 1590040616 2064961391<p>Varnish cache server
======
valtism
Seems to be an issue with Fastly's Australian servers.

~~~
tonny747
Yeah, they posted this
[https://status.fastly.com/incidents/pv9wjdx0scvp](https://status.fastly.com/incidents/pv9wjdx0scvp)

------
ObsoleteNerd
Yeah happening for me and friends too, despite being on different ISPs and in
different states of Australia.

It’s random too. A site that doesn’t work for them works for me, and vice
versa.

~~~
paranoidrobot
For anyone who's not aware of the international connectivity of Australia:

Unless you're in WA, your international traffic is almost certainly going out
via Sydney.

Up until about the last 18 months, all the cable landing points bar one were
in Sydney. Since then there's been a couple of new high-capacity links landing
in WA, and another in QLD.

But most traffic is still US-Bound, so Sydney makes the most sense for a
location to host in as the first point.

------
niyaven
Many websites help in these cases, to check if it's just you, just a region,
or everyone having the same issue:
[https://www.uptrends.com/tools/uptime](https://www.uptrends.com/tools/uptime)

------
tiernano
I'm based in Europe, and all sites show correctly...

------
kooskoos
Working for me, can you add more details?

------
mukuz
All working fine in India.

